# Smoked Colby/Jack



## travcoman45 (Jan 23, 2010)

Broke inta the colby/Jack I smoked two weeks ago.  Man is it great!  Best cheese I've ever smoked!  Used ta be Cool makes it great fer smokin cheese, sausage, bacon an ham!

Gotta go ta the store an get more cheese!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 23, 2010)

Goosh dang it there Tip you have e wanting to smoke some cheese now. Did you do anything to this Colby Jack or did you just smoke it and then let it sit for 2 weeks.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just a old fashioned smoked cheese, nothin added to it.  Sometimes simple is better!

Got some fellers I'm gonna give samples to that I'm sure will be buyin.  This be the smoked cheese yer grandpa made.  Em em good!


----------



## alx (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds great and no doubt that cheese will sell...


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 23, 2010)

No pictures?  I was hoping to see how the color changed after resting.


----------



## reeko (Jan 23, 2010)

Yep,
Smoked cheese is great.
I smoked a bunch of Sharp Cheddar.
Smelled terrible right after smoking, but was great after 2 weeks.

Used the Soldering Iron in a can trick for my cold smoke. 1 Hour over hickory. I think I will go for 2 hours next time, love the smoke flavor.

BTW: What cheeses do well smoked? I have done Sharp Cheddar and have heard that Gouda might be good.
Loved the smoked cheddar on crackers with a slice of homeade Canadian Bacon...  Yummmmm


----------



## fire it up (Jan 23, 2010)

It really is soooooo good biting into that mellow thoroughly smoked piece of cheese.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Nothing like a personalized smoked cheese. Congrats my friend.


----------



## meateater (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds great, I just smoked 7 bricks myself the other day. Now for the wait.


----------

